# Programm das automatisch coprights setzt



## seRgi0 (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
gibt es ein Programm das die Bilder alle auf ein bestimmtes maß macht und ein eigenes Logo (wasserzeichen, copyright) auf das bild macht. 

also so das man bilder von der digicam gleich in nen programm lädt und dies die bilder dann internetfertig macht in dem es die quali usw runter macht und noch so n copyright rein setzt. 
kennt ihr eins? ich weiß gar net wonach ich bei google oder so suchen sollte


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Such am Besten mal hier im Forum nach "Wasserzeichen".
Habe Dir schon mal ein paar Links rausgesucht; vor allem der erste dürfte für Dich interessant sein.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151791&highlight=wasserzeichen
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140436&highlight=wasserzeichen
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161023&highlight=wasserzeichen

Gruss Markus

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft die Netiquette, vor allem die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten. Danke.


----------



## MoScheer (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi

ich würd da ne Aktion in Photoshop aufnehmen und dan ne Stapelverarbeitung machen.

Sollte am schnellsten gehen.


----------

